# Airlock overflow



## Jswo23 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay so I'm new at wine making, and on my third day my airlock overflowed on my 1 gallon batch. I may had way to Much to begin so I pour 1/4 a cup out and re sanitized everything, then cleaned the airlock, sanitized it and added distilled water, placing it back on the top. I know I should restrict how many times I open the lock, but should I do anything else or is this batch screwed up?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not knowing anything about your batch, but if it is the third day of fermentation, I'm guessing it is the foaming from active fermentation, and you should be fine. the reason to minimize removing the airlock is to reduce oxygen exposure-after fermentation. As long as the yeast is actively growing, it needs some air.


----------



## Jswo23 (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a cheap quick
Batch red wine made with welchs grape juice concentrate and EC-118 champagne yeast, with yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, and benonitr clay.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmmm, not something I've tried, but I think perhaps removing the airlock and giving it a bit of a careful stir everyday or so will be good for the yeast. When you read ~1 Brit or less, then I'd keep the airlock tight and top off as the bubbling and foam subsides. Have fun


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 10, 2016)

The must should NOT be under airlock during primary ferment. Besides for the fact that your must will overflow, you are starving your yeast from much needed oxygen. The must should be in a bucket that is covered by a towel (to keep out those critters that seem to love ruining wine as much as we like making it), and left. Every day, it should be stirred to aerate the must, further feeding the yeast its much needed oxygen. SG should also be taken to keep track of where its up to... Then cover it back up and leave it alone. 
If your already in a carboy, you can leave it in there, just take the airlock off and cover the top with a cloth... 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Jswo23 (Aug 10, 2016)

Okay well i stirred it, sanitized and went to bed since it was almost 1 am. i woke up this morning with another overflow, i believe there must be to much yeast. I started in a carboy cause the person in the video recipe used one, so i thought it was okay. I took the airlock cleaned it then took my siphoning hose inserted into the airlock placing the other side into a jug of distill water, giving it more room to ferment. Have i lost this batch? should i start over?


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah - Sounds like the carboy is not permitting off gassing fast enough for that very active fermentation. Even a cloth cover over that carboy might not allow room for the foaming. That's the reason for a bucket with at least half a gallon to a full gallon extra capacity is suggested - Foam happens, fruit bags float and inflate etc. Stuff happens fast, especially when you aren't watching. 


1) Hint to the new folks. READ, READ, READ Then sit back and sort it out. You are going to hear a lot of different ideas. some seem very weird and wacky - and they may be. Some will be valid and good shortcuts that may work in some or all circumstances. (I normally look for the extreme ends of the suggestions and toss those out. So if 25 people say go this way and 1 or 2 say don't - stay with the 25 unless you are a big risk taker and don't mind finding out a year later they were _WRONG!_ 
2) Take a little time to digest what you read don't rush to a decision. BIGGEST Thing you can take away from all your reading is - Wine making (Good wine making) takes time. 
3) You can make some 'wines' fast but they are going to lack some of the things you may be looking for or they might suit your desires. We all have personal tastes and what you might love some others gag over. 
4) As long as it's safe to drink and you are happy with it... CHEERs! 
5) Be aware when you share your creations with others -they may not share your tastes.
6) Be very careful sharing a "work in process" - the flavors you find interesting as they change - other may not care for and when you later offer to share your beloved creation they may say - No Thanks. Many a wine maker on here has found that they turned off friends and family - even spouses by letting them taste a "work in process."


----------



## Jswo23 (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you believe by using a extra gallon jug as a air lock for this carboy will help combat my overflowing issue? i was told this would give it extra room to ferment


----------



## Noontime (Aug 10, 2016)

As others have said, using a carboy for fermentation can lead to the situation you're in. It's a perfectly fine vessel for fermentation, as long as you don't have a strong fermentation or extreme foaming; so a bucket is always a better bet.

Don't worry about ruining your wine, you're fine. It's a good idea using an overflow instead of the standard airlock (place a long hose from the carboy to a jar of water or gallon jug of water). It won't stop the overflowing but keeps the mess down. It doesn't give extra room for fermentation but gives extra room for the overflow.


----------



## Noontime (Aug 10, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> 1) Hint to the new folks. READ, READ, READ Then sit back and sort it out. You are going to hear a lot of different ideas. some seem very weird and wacky - and they may be. Some will be valid and good shortcuts that may work in some or all circumstances. (I normally look for the extreme ends of the suggestions and toss those so if 25 people say go this way and 1 or 2 say don't - stay with the 25 unless you are a big risk taker and don't mind finding out a year later they were _WRONG!_
> 2) Take a little time to digest what you read don't rush to a decision. BIGGEST Thing you can take away from all your reading is - Wine making (Good wine making) takes time.
> 3) You can make some 'wines' fast but they are going to lack some of the things you may be looking for or they might suit your desires. We all have personal tastes and what you might love some others gag over.
> 4) As long as it's safe to drink and you are happy with it... CHEERs!
> ...


I agree with your comments and have a few additions:
1) Keep the demographic in mind when listening to other people's advice. Remember that the majority of people in the "beginners" forum are probably beginners and don't have much experience.
4) Wine should always be safe to drink; no pathogens are capable of living in such a highly alcoholic and acidic solution. You can make terrible wine, but it can't hurt you unless you put something in there you weren't supposed to.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 10, 2016)

Noontime said:


> I agree with your comments and have a few additions:
> 1) Keep the demographic in mind when listening to other people's advice. Remember that the majority of people in the "beginners" forum are probably beginners and don't have much experience.
> 4) Wine should always be safe to drink; no pathogens are capable of living in such a highly alcoholic and acidic solution. You can make terrible wine, but it can't hurt you unless you put something in there you weren't supposed to.



I'll see your additions and raise you one more. 

KEEP A LOG right at your wine making spot - Log what you do and observe - and date it - *don't walk off and think you'll do it later*. It helps to avoid making the same mistake twice and MORE importantly helps you repeat those success stories. See: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/log.asp


----------



## Noontime (Aug 10, 2016)

OMG those are good ones!  It took me so long to keep notes (and I still don't do it well). Get in the habit and you'll be rewarded with better wine. And relax and enjoy the wine...such a good point. It's uncommon for a wine to go bad, mostly you're just shepherding it and making sure nothing egregiously goes wrong. Cheers!


----------



## heatherd (Aug 10, 2016)

Jswo23 said:


> Okay well i stirred it, sanitized and went to bed since it was almost 1 am. i woke up this morning with another overflow, i believe there must be to much yeast. I started in a carboy cause the person in the video recipe used one, so i thought it was okay. I took the airlock cleaned it then took my siphoning hose inserted into the airlock placing the other side into a jug of distill water, giving it more room to ferment. Have i lost this batch? should i start over?



Your batch is fine.

Next time use a primary fermenter, which is a white bucket, for your initial fermentations. Then rack to a carboy when fermentation is close to done. This will make it so that you don't have as much overflow.


----------

